# When to inject pork butt (pics added)



## DCOOZ (Jun 4, 2019)

smoking a 8lb butt tomorrow for some pulled pork sandwiches for the NBA finals. Going rub it down tonight and want to inject with apple juice,apple cider vinegar and a rub. So question is do I inject the night before or the day of?


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 4, 2019)

I would inject at least four hours before cook, but overnight would be better. Not sure how much vinegar you plan on using, but I would start with at least 3 to 1 juice to vinegar, maybe more so as not to have your meat taste too sour.

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 4, 2019)

A couple things I've learned from experience. First, there is no need to inject a pre-injected butt. If the butt is packaged by Hormel or Smithfield, it is pre-injected. You can tell by the label where it will mention a 12% solution of ingredients used for preparation.













003.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Apr 11, 2017






Second, back when I used to inject, I found that when I injected the night before and put the roast in the refrigerator, all the injection was in the pan in the morning. My thought is the muscle contracts in the cold, squeezing the injection back out of the meat.

That said, the injection does need time to migrate into the protein cells. If I was to pick up a natural pork butt, I'd inject about an hour before I stuck it in the smoker if left on the countertop, two hours if put in a cooler.

And be careful with the vinegar. It can result in mushy meat if too much is used.


----------



## DCOOZ (Jun 4, 2019)

It's a natural but so hasn't been injected as of yet (had no idea they came pre-injected) so thanks for the heads up on that. Also, should I just stay away from the vinegar all together and just use apple juice and rub the injection?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 4, 2019)

Pretty much what Oldsmoker dude said. Id roll with just the apple juice and inject an hour or two before the cook. Cant go wrong. Post some pics let us know how it turned out!


----------



## DCOOZ (Jun 4, 2019)

Definitely will post pics.


----------



## Jonok (Jun 4, 2019)

+1 on injecting just before putting it in.  I like to use concentrated frozen apple juice (thawed, of course) with 1/4 can vinegar, a little salt and a squirt of mustard. More apple flavor, and, since it’s hygroscopic, I think it keeps the moisture in better.
Always use fresh (non-supplemented) butts though. It’s really hard to make a supplemented one taste like anything other than Sunday pork roast.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 4, 2019)

I agree with what's been said about the vinegar, go real easy on it.

Remember, anything but salt and some water aren't going to be readily absorbed by the meat, they will stay pretty local to the injection sites.

When using an injectable primarily for brining give it 4 hours or longer.

For primarily seasoning an hour or two is fine, or immediately.

Sodium phosphate can go immediately.

For tenderizers, 2-4 hours should be good.
E.g. natural enzyme based such as commercial powders dissolved in water and/or juices such as pineapple.
Careful with the tenderizers as they can make the meat mushy.


----------



## DCOOZ (Jun 4, 2019)

I was primarily injected to get the flavor of the rub throughout the butt. Is that wishful thinking? Using Weber original dry rub on the outside and was going inject with Cabela's maple jalepon rub with Apple juice.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 4, 2019)

I inject seasonings every inch or so, both horizontally and vertically to get a really good distribution.
When you slice or pull you'll find pockets or seams of seasonings.

For brining and seasoning, whether dry rubbing or injecting I'll often do it the night before and wrap it well with plastic wrap.
Hold it in and around, works good for me.

Also, be aware that injected Butts and stuff can take MUCH longer to cook.
A lot of evaporative cooling induces prolonged stalls.
Turn up the heat and/or wrap to hurry things along.


----------



## DCOOZ (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. I'll run the smoker at 275. Going throw it on the smoker around 830 AM. Will dry rub tonight wrap and put in fridge. Will inject the butt around 7am tomorrow morning.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 4, 2019)

I had one injected Butt take 20 hours cooked low and slow.
Granted, it was a huge Butt, took 2 hours per pound.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2019)

I hardly ever(once I think) inject pork butt. If you want to add some extra flavor - then why not just add some of your rub or injection into the already pulled pork(that is if you think it really needs the additional seasoning). Just tossing something out there for you to chew on. 

Chris


----------



## bregent (Jun 4, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I hardly ever(once I think) inject pork butt. If you want to add some extra flavor - then why not just add some of your rub or injection into the already pulled pork(that is if you think it really needs the additional seasoning). Just tossing something out there for you to chew on.
> 
> Chris



That's what I do. The few times I injected it increased the cook time substantially and didn't really add anything that I could add once the meat was shredded.


----------



## DCOOZ (Jun 4, 2019)

So follow up question. What would be the benefit of injecting?


----------



## zwiller (Jun 4, 2019)

Lots of good ideas.  In my mind salt needs time to move so I do overnight but honestly it's just that I hate doing anything before getting the smoker setup.



Jonok said:


> +1 on injecting just before putting it in.  I like to use concentrated frozen apple juice (thawed, of course) with 1/4 can vinegar, a little salt and a squirt of mustard. More apple flavor, and, since it’s hygroscopic, I think it keeps the moisture in better.



I dig your style.  ACV or white?  A friend on mine makes hard cider and his trick is to backsweeten with frozen to amp the apple flavor.  Seems like I asked you but you try phosphate? Found a bottle of liquid lecithin at the health food store.


----------



## Jonok (Jun 4, 2019)

Don’t do it much any more.  Finishing sauce works great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2019)

I never injected a Butt, and never ran into one that needed it.
All I do is add my juice mixture to the Pan when I foil it at about 165°, then save the drippings, defat them & add the Liquid Gold back to the Pulled Pork.

Bear


----------



## cysmoker (Jun 5, 2019)

I Inject shortly before it goes on the smoker with plain apple juice, then I wrap the butt in butcher paper when it hits 165*. Then when I pull it off any dripping still in the paper I pour back into the butt when I shred it. Haven't had a complaint yet!


----------



## DCOOZ (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## DCOOZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Wrapped at IT of 165. Took around 5hrs and some change to reach. Now waiting for it to finish up. Will post finished product. Decided not to inject after the information you guys gave me.


----------



## DCOOZ (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 5, 2019)

Just hand that tray here, I'll take good care of it.


----------



## DCOOZ (Jun 5, 2019)

Came out really good. Adding more rub after pulling really gave it a great flavor.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jun 6, 2019)

It came out looking great. I agree about the vinegar, if you inject any in the future. I’d go easy on it, and not too long before cooking. I’ve turned pork into mush injecting too much for too long. But, you live and you learn. That shoulder looks pretty delicious just the way it is!


----------



## petehalsted (Jun 10, 2019)

We did the tour of champions last year at Memphis in May. We were on the pulled pork category, and at each stop we had a Q&A session with the pit master. Every one of them injected and I asked each when they inject, and the answer was always about 2 hours before going in the smoker. None of them injected overnight. So take that for what its worth.

Between that and my own experiences and my injection recipe. I have moved to the 2 hour or even right before going in camp. Like NoBoundiers, I find if I inject overnight, what I am really doing in wet brining half the night. A lot of my pork I do a Mojo injection, and the pineapple can start to make the injection area mushy if done overnight.

The smoker is "sweating" the liquid out of the meat, so it is pulling it through the meat as it smokes and helping to distribute the flavor.


----------

